# Betta compatibility



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

So, I've been reading on the site about rescuing bettas and such. I had bettas when I was younger, and don't remember them having as much personality as others on here seem too. After reading a couple different threads and seeing some really gorgeous bettas, I'm considering getting another one.

The thing is though, I have a 2.5 gallon which, is a little on the small side for a betta but I think it would work. It just doesn't have a heater. I also have a 29 gallon tank with a few guppies in it. Some people have said bettas can get along fine with guppies, others say they can't get along. 

Would a male betta get along fine with my guppies in the 29 gallon? would he do better in a 2.5 gallon even though it doesn't have a heater?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

What it all comes down to really is the personality of the betta(Bettas do have quite a bit of personality to them, they're very inquisitive and attentive fish with their own unique little personalities  ). The issues with bettas and guppies, mostly in the case of male fancy guppies I believe, is that the aggressive betta sees another color fish with long fins, thinks its another betta, and attacks or that the guppies get nippy with the betta and bite at his long flowy fins. 
With that said, there are people who keep bettas and guppies without any problems. Unfortunately though, it is next to impossible to determine how your betta will react to tank mates or if your guppies will be nippy unless you try it. Its really a hit or miss.

I'd say if you would really like to try it, provide a LOT of cover, especially floating, to break up the line of site and give everyone places to hide if necessary. Also, its best to always have a backup plan...that 2.5 gallon, if you stick a heater in it, would be perfect just in case it doesn't work out. 2.5 is a perfectly fine permanent tank size. 

Any reason why you wouldn't be willing to just snag a heater for the 2.5, even if you just end up using it as an emergency/hospital tank?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

You know, I was just looking at getting a heater for the 2.5 gallon. I found one that looks fairly decent, for $12. Although it might not heat the tank much more than like 75-78 F. That is looking like a much more appealing option.

As much as I think a betta would look great in my 29 gal, I really don't want to risk my guppies. Would a single female betta be okay in the 29 gallon? 

If I get the male betta, I am considering getting a female for breeding purposes. If I can get the male to make a bubble nest is it fairly easy to have them mate?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

If you're looking into heaters, you'll want to find something thats adjustable with a thermostat and fully submersible, about 25 watts should do. Stay clear of those 'present' heaters, though they're cheaper, they usually under-heat(though I've heard of a few cases where they've over-heated)or don't even work at all. Hydor, Elite, Aqueon, and the Petco brand are all good heater brands.
Also, I ordered the heaters in my smaller tanks(2-4 gallons)for about $6 on ebay and they worked out very well. Only problem is shipping takes a couple of weeks, and the cord is rather short so you'd need a small extension cord probably.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/271031514998?item=271031514998&ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:3160

A single female might work out a little better....sorry I forgot to mention that, I was even thinking about it while responding, lol. Females do tend to be a little more docile, so one would probably tolerate the guppies a little better then a male. However......females CAN turn out to be just as aggressive as any male. But you have a better chance with a female getting along with the guppies.

Breeding bettas isn't something that should be taken lightly....its a VERY expensive and delicate process, its not like guppies where you toss in a male and female and they just breed. Bettas are aggressive fish, selectively bred for many years to FIGHT each other....there are many cases of, even in the best conditions, males and females killing each other during breeding, and rarely do they escape the breeding tank without at least a nip or two. 
You need to provide the right conditions, you need to know when courting crosses the line into real aggression, you need to have a goal and a plan with your breeding(colors, genetics, form...), you need to be able to provide a variety of live food for your fry as well as be there and have the time to preform daily water changes and feed 3+ times a day, you need to have enough containers for any males or aggressive females you might end up with out of the possible 200+ offspring and the time to change THOSE daily when they get to the point where they need to be separated, plus you need all the funds for setups(at least 10 gallons for spawning, and 20+ for a grow-out, plus separate containers)and equipment and live food and whatnot.....
Basically, breeding is kind of a huge endeavor. 

If you are really interested in breeding.....don't rush into it. Take some time, at least a few months, and research research research until your head hurts then research some more. Slowly collected what you need, hunt around garage sales and thrift stores and Craigslist for tanks and jars/containers, and make a plan. find out what sort of colors/patterns/tail types you want to work with, get a nice pair off Aquabid.com or from a local breeder if you can find one(its usually not recommended to breed Pet store bettas since you have no idea about their genetic background unless you have an LPS or two that would be interested in taking the babies or you have another good plan for possibly 200+ fry).

Not trying to scare you off of it, but you really don't want to take it lightly. Its a big deal, VERY time and money consuming, but it can be very rewarding and worth it IMO IF you are prepared and do it right.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Although I would like to get into breeding a different type of fish, besides live-bearers, but it doesn't sound as if bettas are the way to go for me... I just really don't have the space for all the tanks that would be needed, or the money and time to take care of the offspring. I guess i didn't realize it was such an intensive process. I knew it was more complicated than breeding guppies or any of the other live-bearers.  Thanks for all the info though. 

The heater I was looking at is the Marina Betta Mini Heater from petsmart. It doesn't have an adjustable temperature on it. even though it is rated for a smaller tank, it sounds as though it is notorious for overheating the smaller tanks. I think I will continue to see if I can find any different heaters in a similar price range. Now I just have to decide what kind of Betta I would want. I really like the crowntails, but I guess I'll just have to look at them and see what one calls to me


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh yes, I completely understand. Its such a shame, breeding really is a great and fun experience, but there is SO much that goes into it....its such a huge process to do correctly. 
At least you have live-bearers though....still get all the fun of watching the little babies grow without too much of a hassle. xD I kinda miss my guppies, they were always such funny little fish....not as intelligent as bettas, but still amusing to watch.

Oh! I should probably also mention that if you add in a betta, regardless of gender, its highly likely that they'll hunt down and eat your smaller guppy fry....if you have enough cover some will probably survive, but bettas are little predictors. They'll probably get a couple at least.

Yeah....its best to find something adjustable. Much more reliable. 
Besides the one heater I linked you, a good, reliable heater for a 2.5 is probably going to run you about $15-$20 or so. They are a little pricey, but very much so worth it....its one of those pieces of equipment that, sadly, you really get what you pay for with most of the time. 

Oh, have you looked into live plants at all? A 2.5 would make a great little Nano NPT(Natural Planted Tank). Just, you know, an option of a way you can set your tank up, something to look into. Heres a great little thread about NPTs: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575
and the planted tank section of this forum has all kinds of awesome info.

Ahh, thats the hardest part sometimes, choosing. xD There are so many amazing little guys and gals out there, so many color variations, tail types...it can be so hard to pick.
I've found, after all this time, that generally my fish find or pick me somehow.....it sounds crazy, but they really do call to you. xD


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I understand that they will hunt down the fry, at the moment none of my females have dropped any fry for a week or two (3 of them are very pregnant, with only 1 squared off, so we'll see...) 

I've been considering live plants, but I'm not entirely sure where to start looking... I would like a plant that is fairly easy to take care of, and the substrate I have at the moment is gravel. I'd really like a plant that can survive with the gravel. 

I really hope to find one that truly calls to me. The last two I had (the 2.5 gallon was split. still without a heater....) didn't really call to me that much. I just liked their colorings. Hopefully I won't feel the need to be as hasty, and pick one out that really truly calls to me.

Once I get my drivers license here in a month or so, I can drive to the pet store without bugging my mom, so I'll be able to be a bit discerning


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well sounds good then. xD Some people are really bothered by that...personally I find it helps keeps the numbers at least down so you don't end up with over population and whatnot. Plus, having a little live food to chase can be quite mentally stimulating for the betta. 

Oh there are all kinds of easy to care for live plants you can keep with gravel or even just float. Theres those moss balls, Java Fern, Java moss, Hornwart, Anubias......just to name a few. Live plants are great, I can't wait to get into them a little more myself. xD

I yeah, I hear ya....its always hard picking out a betta with a reluctant parent hanging around. xP I can't wait to get my own car....I think the first place I'll go is to my local Petco. xDD
Well good luck picking your new guy out! I find its helpful to stand by the shelf for a few minutes, wiggle your finger in front of the cups and stuff, get their attention....and look at their eyes. Their eyes I find are surprisingly expressive. 
Be sure to post pictures when you get your tank set up and find your new guy!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I will. I am spending the weekend at my Grandmas. (she's taking me to the zoo!!) Maybe I can convince them to take me to the petstore for a little while... That way I can always have my mom bring me later so I get twice as long to look. 
If I end up getting one this weekend, I'll definitely try and post some pics!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xD Sounds great!! Best of luck!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, at least at the moment, my mom says no more fish x). Probably because I just got a bristlenose pleco and a guppy a couple of days ago. Oh we'll. she'll warm up to the idea later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I got one!! It's a veiltale male. blue body, red tint towards the end of his fins, and white at the very end. he's really energetic and swims everywhere when he sees me come towards the tank!


----------

